# secondhand parts 411 discbine



## scott monaghan (Mar 26, 2010)

G,Day I am looking for secondhand parts for my 411 discbine . A bearing failed in the cutter bar and have knowed a few teeth off a couple of gears. I am in Australia and can't find any wrecks of this model. Thought I might be able to get some out of US cheaper then genuine new holland. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

